# Need Help - Scammed on eBay!



## bpditty (Feb 4, 2012)

The last thing I want to post is another "is this real" topic but I am certain it is not genuine. I recently purchased a Hublot Big Bang King from eBay and need to put together evidence to prove it.

Having previously owned one of their exquisite timepieces I was very excited when it arrived. Upon opening my initial reaction was this was not built to the high standards of Hublot timepieces and feels like a cheap replica. What I received is extremely light unlike the real Big Bang, the clasp is thin and very loose. It is cheaply painted and uneven. The buttons are extremely loose and the strap is a low cost resin.

As you can imagine I am filing for Buyer Protection, I want to make sure I can clearly show this is not authentic so I can get my money back. I have already taken it to my local watchmaker and he wrote a letter stating it is not authentic.

There are very knowledgeable people on these forums, can you please look at the images and post your thoughts to help me make my case? Thank you so much!


----------



## silvertonesx24 (Feb 28, 2013)

You owned a hublot previously and didn't know this one was a replica? That is one of the worst fakes I've ever seen of any watch ever.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

It's screams phony baloney - the fact that you have a letter stating it is not authentic, this should suffice to get the refund, good luck.


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

I don't know where you live.....But they wouldn't sell that bad a fake on the street here.


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

What did you wind up paying?


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

You should not have an issue getting your money back since I assume you paid with Paypal. Is it the one that sold for just over $1,400 from a seller with zero feedback?


----------



## JakubL (Mar 28, 2013)

Feel sorry for you dude hope you are gonna get what is yours back


----------



## Watch OCD (Dec 14, 2012)

silvertonesx24 said:


> You owned a hublot previously and didn't know this one was a replica? That is one of the worst fakes I've ever seen of any watch ever.


this


----------



## Luxurlife (Nov 16, 2013)

PayPal has its protection and its pretty good

Sent from my SCH-R970C using Tapatalk


----------



## denisspa (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow, that is terrible. 

I'm sorry this happened to you.

I'm just curious as to how you could not tell this is clearly a fake...since you state having owned a genuine Hubloy???

Did the seller post a stock photo?

Sent from my swiss made Galaxy Note III


----------



## jgcfc1 (Feb 4, 2013)

How the hell did you think that was real? Show us the ebay listing. You are either bullshitting or you switched the watches.


----------



## KazeKei (Jan 11, 2012)

jgcfc1 said:


> How the hell did you think that was real? Show us the ebay listing. You are either bullshitting or you switched the watches.


+1 to this. You cant be seriously..


----------



## Blueboost (Nov 6, 2008)

If that is the watch you saw in the listing, you might want to stick to AD's from now on. 

Hope you get a positive resolution, if indeed you were poked.


----------



## Watch-U-Say? (Dec 9, 2009)

Keep it as a reminder of why people with money to spend on a watch like this don't appreciate what it is they are privileged enough to be able to purchase.

[sigh]

Too many people out there with the means to purchase something, do so because it's a prestige thing. Only when they get something so hideous do they realize they've been had. TRF is a perfect example. I can't tell you how often I've read a thread there that has 20 people giving accolades to a new watch, only to have someone who knows Rolex, appreciates Rolex, and has done their homework before purchasing one, points out a miniscule flaw that proves it's not a Rolex. This watch doesn't even approach that level of confusion.

In this case, anyone familiar with Hublot can see this is a fake. In this case, most anyone familiar with watches can tell it's not something that would be produced by a reputable watch manufacturer.

Keep it as a reminder...


----------



## valante (Mar 21, 2013)

any update on your claim?


----------

